

How Money Can Hurt Employee Motivation [INFOGRAPHIC] - nskbelanger
http://blog.clarity.fm/how-money-can-hurt-employee-motivation/

======
shanellem
Only 42% of employees are engaged at work? That's crazy.

------
api
Physical touch? Seriously? Be careful. That's likely to be creepy in many
circumstances, and not just across genders. It can easily come across as
controlling, condescending, etc.

Maybe I'm weird, but money does motivate me. Or rather, the desire to make
more of it. But it's more of a negative motivator than a positive one. If I
feel I am not getting a good deal, I am likely to "strategically disengage,"
continuing to do what is _required_ of me but not _engaging_ in a meaningful
way. Why would I truly engage if there is no reward for doing so?

